# Penn Int.975



## V-Bottom

rates 15#....40mm...over 300 yds worth. If I put 15# Ande on first, how many yds of Ande, then spool up the rest w/ good braid. How much Ande, how much braid (what flavor) of braid?? I ur O ??:headknock


----------



## V-Bottom

wroooong! I used a new spool of 20# Sufix Superior in my tackle shop..


----------



## probly.out.fishing

i put about 30 yards of 20 on mine then a LOT of 50lb powerpro, it works awesome. i have caught some pretty big fish with this reel, and there is about 300 yards of powerpro on it so i dont worry too much about getting spooled


----------



## REELING 65

Suffix is the good stuff. Power Pro is a great choice as well. :cheers:


----------



## V-Bottom

I will peel some of the 20# off eventually, then add some braid as well. I have some 40# FINS Original PRT (9# mono equiv.) slate green


----------

